# Need ideas for a PINK bow for my new wife



## BOWHUNTIN101 (Mar 8, 2010)

I want to suprise my wife with a bow. We just got married in August of '09 and we have a baby girl due this August. She loves hunting with me durring gun season and has hinted that she would like to get into archery because she knows how much I love it! Can you ladies help me out with some ideas? Like most ladies, she loves pink also! I figured a bow would be a nice gift after she gives birth and will then be able to get back to her "outdoorsy" self.

Thanks

Pictures would be great!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

I started on a Black and Pink digital camo Diamond Razor Edge and loved it!!!!


----------



## pink_mohntr (Mar 14, 2010)

*My Baby*

I just my baby back about a month ago after having her in peices and strung from one side of missouri to that other to get a complete coustom make over done on it. I love it!!!!!!


----------



## archerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

I have always loved this bow since I got it, its a bright panther pink Martin Tigress, I have it for sale right now and moving to a different bow but love the light weight (only 3lbs) and for draw weight it starts at 25 - 40lbs
this is such a pretty color and have constantly had compliments on it since I started shooting. Had my husband custom order it to get me my pink bow 
have added the pink bow jax and a CRACKERS custom string by Mike Carter!
here is a picture
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1152309


----------



## mrnevermiss (Sep 18, 2009)

I've seen several PSE Choas pink camo bows on ebay recently. I'm not assamed to admitt, they look kinda cool. Some of em were even set up. I've heard this particular bow mentioned by women before on AT. It seems to have a pretty good rep.


----------



## lyle.d.adkisson (Aug 1, 2005)

check out the" athens for women" page over in general archery disscussion. They have some very nice colors. i am working with then right now to get my wifes ordered. here is an example but in purp. they have a pink cammo, and a nice color of pink risor also. the second pic is of there youth line. athens bows are some real shooters!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Check out the new 2010 Hoyt Vixen.:wink:

Black and pink right out of the box.


----------



## Helminiak (Jul 20, 2009)

Check out the Mathews passion.. you can get it in Pink, Black with Teal, Camo or Electric Pink. If she wanted it camo plus a bit of pink go with what i did and get the custom damping in pink.. it comes in 7 different colors (yellow, orange, red, pink, purple, blue, green) 
the passion is such a smooth bow i fell in love with it the 1st time i shot it. i shot the Hoyt vicxen that same day, but it had a hard draw back for me and it didnt seem appealing to me. Good Luck. I hope she loves which ever bow you get her.


----------



## BOWHUNTIN101 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all of your input! Nice looking bows! Now I can spend some time picking one thats just right, and get her into something that I love and have a new shooting partner!


----------



## tannman (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1173364

Just bought this for my wife. Awesome bow man.


----------

